# Hip Pain and stretches?



## PoleBendingRider (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been having this pain in my hips, whether I am sitting on a horse, or just walking around. My mom says its from me riding horses. I was wondering if anyone knows a way I can stretch those muscles or do something? 

Thank you to anyone who replies!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have hip problems from running XC in college 2 years ago. What I always find helpful are the butterfly stretches where you sit down and put your feet together in front of you so your legs look like butterfly wings and push down on your knees. Also what I was told at school was to work on my core strength because everything in your legs is attached to your core. Another thing I was told was that a total lower body stretch was good. So stretching out your hips, quads, hamstrings, calves, etc. really gets you nice and loose so to say. I have found that all of those have helped me.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

My favorite hip stretch is as follows:
1. Sit on the floor with your knees bent up and your hands propping you up behind you.
2. Put one ankle right below the opposite knee (crossing like this: http://elsieyogakula.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/standing-hip-stretch-front.jpg)
3. Lean forward into your legs. 

Also googling Pigeon Pose in yoga might be beneficial (though there are several different variations of it, some considerably more difficult than others).


----------

